# Anyone using Crimson Trace on M&P?



## rahlquist (Nov 29, 2007)

I'm looking at getting a M&P .40 and I was just intrigued by the crimson trace sight. Has anyone used one of these?


----------



## JJ (Jun 13, 2008)

i will be in about a week or two.

heard nothing but good things...and the fit for the CTC on the M&P was one of its selling points for me.the Glock and XD CTC sights look very intrusive.

i know a few guys that have been to very well respected low-light courses who swear by the Crimson Trace grips...they said that they made a world of difference is the dynamic courses.


----------



## va browning man (Mar 8, 2008)

have a m&p 340 with the crimson trace and it works great. Point and shoot my first laser grip and i am impressed. too bad they cost so much or i would retro fit all my pistols


----------



## purple72 (May 31, 2007)

I've got a set on a Ruger SP101 & a Kimber Ultra Carry II 3", and I'm more than pleased with them. I think they are well worth the $. But, that is just my small change opinion.


----------



## tundra (Aug 7, 2008)

I've been using CTC on my M&P 9c and M&P 9MM for about 3 months now and they are great. Very easy to install and are spot on right out of the box. 

I like them so much, I've put them on all my weapons.


----------

